# Opinions on backpack sprayers



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a 10k sq ft yard. I have a 2 gallon manual pump sprayer.

I am curious about these 4 gallon backpack sprayers. Is it worth it? How hard are these things to use (manual pump).

I envision using the prodiamine 65 product as well as weed killer. I would use round up separately in my 2 gallon (for open landscaping weeds). Would a diaphragm work better than a piston style for my needs?

I am a little newer to lawn care (started late last summer) and used my 2 gallon with weed b Gon and only used it half the yard it was so frustrating and time consuming.

I have search here and a lot of people like Solo, Chapin, and a few other brands.

Also, this is my first real post. Hope to learn a lot! Thanks in advance.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Check out this post from Ware about the differences between the piston and diaphragm pumps

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1811&p=34158&hilit=Diaphragm#p34250


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

A lot of us have the Chapin battery operated one and it works fantastic. Especially if you build a custom spray wand for it.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

For 10k square feet, I think a battery operated sprayer would be a must. I have the 20V backpack sprayer from Chapin (4g), and I think that is a consensus favorite around the forum.

Also, for that size, I would consider investing in the push sprayer from Chapin. Here are the links to both forums that have feedback from many people here:

Backpack Sprayer- https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=170

Push Sprayer- https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=74


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I have just under 10k, and I was using the cheapo harbor freight one. It works OK. The Chapin 20v is amazing. So if you are on a budget and just need something better, go cheap and don't worry about it. But if you can get the 20v, I'd definitly recommend it.

Now there are other brands of 20vs, I think Tractor Supply has a in house brand version of one, that might be just as good. But I haven't tried them yet. I did get sent a sprayers plus 20v sprayer but haven't reviewed it yet. So I can't say the Chapin is "the best" but I also can't say I've heard anything bad about it either.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That TSC sprayer doesn't look half bad. Especially for the price. It's even TLF green. :lol:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-4-gal-backpack-lithium-ion-sprayer?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> For 10k square feet, I think a battery operated sprayer would be a must. I have the 20V backpack sprayer from Chapin (4g), and I think that is a consensus favorite around the forum.
> 
> Also, for that size, I would consider investing in the push sprayer from Chapin. Here are the links to both forums that have feedback from many people here:
> 
> ...


+1 I have 8K of lawn and using a backpack sprayer would be just too much but I guess it all depends on what and how much you are spraying.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks guys for your input and advice!
As much as I might like a push sprayer, right now I do not have the room to really store one assuming they are much heavier and bulkier than a backpack sprayer I can just hang on a hook? But the idea is nice to have down the road if I get an outside shed.... ooooh if I only had a shed.

And it sounds like battery is the way to go? I was just kind of looking to eliminate the amount of refills on a 2 gallon pump sprayer as well as hauling it around. I don't mind "work" but I see a backpack sprayer as something that I could enjoy more than hauling around a pump sprayer. The battery sprayers intrigue me a lot.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm in need of a new sprayer as well. I have a wand sprayer that I can put on a golf cart/ATV but that is hard to maneuver and can't be used when wet (as we have been since February at least). I tried spraying the other day with a 2 gallon sprayer and I made it about half an acre before I decided I was insane (2 acres to spray).

I can't see spending $300-400 on a push sprayer. Especially when it obviously needs $175 worth of mods as y'all have done. Plus I think it would be. Pain to push 12 gallons all over 2 acres. How long does everyone would it take to do 2 acres with a 4 gallon backpack?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Still learnin said:


> ...How long does everyone would it take to do 2 acres with a 4 gallon backpack?


Way too long. Even at a modest 1/2 gallon per thousand, you're talking about 11 fills. That would be brutal.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If I cannot drive on something over 1/2 acre, that calls for a 100 gallon tank, at least a manual reel and enough hose to reach all parts of the lawn. Other accessory for that rig would be a hand held boom able to apply 1-5 gallons per 1000 sq ft. Even if I were just a homeowner. I could not imagine having that much grass and not being able to treat it correctly or apply liquid fertilizers when I wanted to.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Still learnin said:


> I'm in need of a new sprayer as well. I have a wand sprayer that I can put on a golf cart/ATV but that is hard to maneuver and can't be used when wet (as we have been since February at least). I tried spraying the other day with a 2 gallon sprayer and I made it about half an acre before I decided I was insane (2 acres to spray).
> 
> I can't see spending $300-400 on a push sprayer. Especially when it obviously needs $175 worth of mods as y'all have done. Plus I think it would be. Pain to push 12 gallons all over 2 acres. How long does everyone would it take to do 2 acres with a 4 gallon backpack?


How many obstacles do you have in your lawn? Ever thought about a pull behind sprayer or mount one on your mower?You could get a much larger tank to reduce fill ups over a push sprayer.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like the idea of a push sprayer, but not necessarily that particular one... has anybody seen others they might like better? I have a small yard, but I will be probably doing some commercial work in the near future once I get my pesticide license.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I would love to have one of those Chapin battery back pack sprayers. I sprayed 20k feet last year with a solo hand pump dual tip boom. Spraying that many feet with a hand pump kind of took the fun out of it.

The right set up will definitely make a difference in the efficiency and enjoyment you get out of it.

I'm changing my setup this year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> ...The right set up will definitely make a difference in the efficiency and enjoyment you get out of it...


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

X2.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I definitely won't be getting a 100 gallon tank! I do have a large tank with spray wand that I can maybe figure out how to place on the mower. Guess that would be easier than the backpack. I'll make that my first plan.

Bottom line is that the wife wants the extra acre to look "good". I currently have a company spraying the acre that the house is in. At $155 a pop, I don't want to pay double for a side lot that is a different grass than the house lawn. Too much $ and not worth it I don't think.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Still learnin said:


> I definitely won't be getting a 100 gallon tank!


Many products call for a carrier rate of 1 gallon per thousand square feet, so keep that in mind when you are doing the math for how many refills you will need with whatever setup you choose.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If I had to do it over again I would buy the Chapin push sprayer. I bought a hand pump Chapin backpack. For my 15k or your 10k it's a lot of refilling of water, herbicides, and tracking dye. Not to mention a sore back.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have a battery powered Chapin backpack. My only complaint is the couplers at the tip for the booms. It doesn't seem to want to tighten enough, kinda wish it were either brass aluminum or stainless. Other than that it seems to be fine and works well. Just wish the wand and couplers were stainless.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

A lot of people are all about the battery backpack sprayers (Chapin being the brand that comes up). Are these good for using stuff like Prodiamine 65 WDG? Or is there anything it shouldn't be able to handle?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> A lot of people are all about the battery backpack sprayers (Chapin being the brand that comes up). Are these good for using stuff like Prodiamine 65 WDG? Or is there anything it shouldn't be able to handle?


I love mine. Pumping is overrated. :mrgreen:

It should work fine for everything. Just make sure you're using the recommended amount of carrier (water) for the product and that it is fully dissolved so it doesn't clog the screen filters.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I just saw the Sprayers Plus 100 4-Gallon Backpack Sprayer in a video that Pete Denny had in his video he released tonight. It's got a lot of neat features that I think I would seriously consider using if I didn't have my Chapin 24V push sprayer. I liked the fact that it has jet agitation, which is something I haven't seen in a non-battery powered backpack sprayer. Very cool feature.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I have the 2-Gal from Sprayers Plus and hate it, main reason being is it has a single strap.
https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/yt25e-effortless-hand-held-sprayer/

Only used it twice but going to sell it and get a 4-Gallon.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I have the 2 gallon one from sprayers plus and love it. Good quality materials. The strap is fine for me, 2 gallons doesn't weigh that much. Having a battery pump sprayer makes spraying sooo much easier.

https://www.gciturfacademy.com/product/battery-powered-sprayer/


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > ...The right set up will definitely make a difference in the efficiency and enjoyment you get out of it...
> ...


That is correct, man. I just put down my prodiamine on only 2,500 SF of turf using a Jatco 4 gal. backpack. It is about the only thing I use it for.

I have used it twice - once last year and just now. I just came inside and ran to TLF to warn others. Get the battery-operated!

What a chore pumping that thing! Maybe it is a bad harness design but I find it rides too high on my back such that my arm is at an uncomfortable angle to pump. Also, the tank lifts on the upstroke so I have to stop, hold the straps, and pump it full.

I'm throwing that sucker out!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

BXMurphy said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


Same with a single strap battery operated, I keep having to adjust it, holding it straight up and down to get all the product out and then the strap pops off. Definitely getting the dual strap 4 gallon battery operated one before my next blanket app.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Am I part of the cool kids club now?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Killsocket welcome to the club! :lol:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Am I part of the cool kids club now?


Sorry that was so last year. It's all about the 24v now😉


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > Am I part of the cool kids club now?
> ...


I don't like mine able to drink.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > Am I part of the cool kids club now?
> ...


Always late to the party!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Killsocket said:
> ...


If you're late I don't know what you would consider me. I have the hand pump. Going old school.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Just wish the wand and couplers were stainless.


You can always upgrade to a dfw_pilot wand. :thumbup:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

gijoe4500 said:


> A lot of us have the Chapin battery operated one and it works fantastic. Especially if you build a custom spray wand for it.


I love the Chaplin 20V, but I was very disappointed applying my second round of pre-emergent that it was leaking from the pump apparatus. I could not find the replacement part and called Chapin, who informed me that they do not sell replacement parts for the pump or replacement pumps because of the liability concerns with customers making repairs with "electricity." They were kind enough to send me an RM number and have UPS pick it up from my house, so they definitely are making it right, but I would much rather be able to make the repairs myself.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I love the Chaplin 20V, but I was very disappointed applying my second round of pre-emergent that it was leaking from the pump apparatus. I could not find the replacement part and called Chapin, who informed me that they do not sell replacement parts for the pump or replacement pumps because of the liability concerns with customers making repairs with "electricity." They were kind enough to send me an RM number and have UPS pick it up from my house, so they definitely are making it right, but I would much rather be able to make the repairs myself.


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Chaplin 20V, but I was very disappointed applying my second round of pre-emergent that it was leaking from the pump apparatus. I could not find the replacement part and called Chapin, who informed me that they do not sell replacement parts for the pump or replacement pumps because of the liability concerns with customers making repairs with "electricity." They were kind enough to send me an RM number and have UPS pick it up from my house, so they definitely are making it right, but I would much rather be able to make the repairs myself.
> ...


Thank you! :bandit:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Just wish the wand and couplers were stainless.
> ...


+1 on that wand!!


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

> I definitely won't be getting a 100 gallon tank!


I spray just under an acre with 18 gallons of water and can cut that about in half with some low volume nozzles. I've never had any trouble spraying low volume, just as effective on typical lawn height grass (tall vegetation is different). My set up is a modified pre-built trailer sprayer from northern tool. Added a boom with 4 tips that cover just about 7 feet effectively.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of us have the Chapin battery operated one and it works fantastic. Especially if you build a custom spray wand for it.
> ...


The Sprayers Plus one looks very easy to replace yourself. It's targetted more towards commercial usage and is $80 more, but you can get replacement parts cheap without dealing with RMA's.

https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105e-effortless-backpack-sprayer/
https://www.sprayers-plus.com/parts-for/?post_id=496


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

GrassDaddy said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > gijoe4500 said:
> ...


Agreed. Had I looked around a little more i would have given the SPlus brand stronger consideration. I can't fault Chapin, they are making it right, but at the same time I've been without my sprayer 17 days..... ended up applying second pre-emergent app with my regular solo 2.5 gallon can, which is fine just not as consistent/even spray


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the Sprayers Plus 105e? I just picked up the Chapin 20v for $130. Wondering if the Sprayers Plus is worth the extra $$. It looks a little better on paper just not sure if that translates into real world benefit.

I already have the DFW wand, so the quality of the wand itself is of no importance to me.


----------

